# InkBird Ibbq-4t problems



## cooter79 (Oct 30, 2020)

I can’t seem to keep my InkBird connected. It will work fine for a few hours and then disconnect and can’t get it to reconnect until the next day.  We have a strong wifi signal out we’re the grill is.


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 30, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq
  may be able to help you out
Adam


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi friend, please don't worry. PM sent. Miya


----------



## forktender (Oct 31, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend, please don't worry. PM sent. Miya


And this is why I recommend Inkbird products to all of my friends, family and people I meet in my Culinary classes.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 31, 2020)

What 

 forktender
 said!

Miya and Inkbird are  the greatest!

John


----------



## cooter79 (Oct 31, 2020)

So far there customer service has been on par with GMG and they have both been outstanding. InkBird is still working on my concern but I know they are on the job.


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 3, 2020)

Try reloading the App. That is what I had to do. I love this thermo.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 4, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Try reloading the App. That is what I had to do. I love this thermo.


Thanks! Any confusion please feel free to contact me.


----------



## cooter79 (Nov 4, 2020)

Inkbird has determined the problem is the wifi signal is not on par with what there device needs to operate correctly.  I did read that a 5g band may interfere so I turned that off and also changed the router channel and am going to try again. If that doesn’t change anything I’m going to try a range extender.  Our house is so old and solidly built that wifi doesn’t really do well unless you are in direct line of site.


----------



## jasinil2006 (Dec 9, 2020)

I'd probably be looking at getting a better thermometer unit before I started by repeaters and shutting down the 5g and downgrading the house to 2.4.


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2020)

cooter79 said:


> Inkbird has determined the problem is the wifi signal is not on par with what there device needs to operate correctly.  I did read that a 5g band may interfere so I turned that off and also changed the router channel and am going to try again. If that doesn’t change anything I’m going to try a range extender.  Our house is so old and solidly built that wifi doesn’t really do well unless you are in direct line of site.


Look into a mesh wifi, I had several dead spots in the house that drove me insane until I said screw it and bought an Eero mesh wifi system. they are super easy to set up they have an app that walks you step by step through the set up process. Takes 10-15 minutes and you have strong wifi throughout the whole house.
I'm not sure it will fix your problem with the inkbird or not but it will fix your spoty wifi.


----------



## cranium69 (Jul 4, 2021)

Mine also will not connect. Worked great since I bought it but know all of a sudden I can’t get it to connect. I use 2g. Nothing has changed with the router so wondering if it just decided not to work anymore.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jul 4, 2021)

cranium69 said:


> Mine also will not connect. Worked great since I bought it but know all of a sudden I can’t get it to connect. I use 2g. Nothing has changed with the router so wondering if it just decided not to work anymore.


Hi there, please don't worry. Please check inbox.


----------

